# can you feed kittens raw egg yolk ?



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

hi i was wondering if you can feed kittens raw egg yolk ? 

and if yes has anyone done it ?


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

unsure about that one, i wouldnt give any of my cat/kittens raw egg yolk..whether its good for them or not...hope someone can answer your question...


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

staceyscats1 said:


> hi i was wondering if you can feed kittens raw egg yolk ?
> 
> and if yes has anyone done it ?


I have given it to mine to beef up milk mixture if I think they need it. This is a homemade kitten formula and it includes egg yolk Kitten Glop Recipes - Supplementing Cats and Kittens with nutritious formula you make at home: presented by Bengal Cat breeder Foothill Felines.

Egg yolk is an excellent source of nutrition.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I personally have never given any of my cats egg yolk and I would be quite wary of doing so, I wouldn't of imagined it being very good for them however I will be having a look at the link posted.

Rebecca


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't think you should poo-poo something without doing any research first!!!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Cat_Crazy said:


> I personally have never given any of my cats egg yolk and I would be quite wary of doing so, I wouldn't of imagined it being very good for them however I will be having a look at the link posted.
> 
> Rebecca


Ive been giving it to Lulu for 3 weeks now, and no problems at all, She loves it.
As long as the eggs are fresh and you give the yolk and not the white then I cant see a problem?

Maybe give it a try


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

thanks guys for your advice, i think i will give it a go  want to give it to Calli also as she has her stunning fur babies to look after


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

scambled egg (cooled of course he he) is good for your cat if she is feeding kittens as well


----------

